# انفجار فى محيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*أكد شهود عيان وقوع انفجار فى محيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية ووجود مصابين، وأكد مصدر أمنى أن القوات سمعت دوى الانفجار بالمنطقة، وانتقلت على الفور القوات لتمشط المكان .*


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*أكد مصدر أمنى، أن أحد الأشخاص قام بوضع عبوة ناسفة بداخلها مادة "تى إن تى" بالتزامن مع قداس الكاتدرائية ، وبمجرد تجمعات الأقباط تم تفجيرها عن بعد، ما أدى إلى تهشم أسوار بالمبنى، ووقوع مصابين ومتوفين، ويجرى خبراء المفرقعات عمليات تمشيط، للوقوف على ملابسات الحادث.

وقامت الاجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة، قبل قليل، بإغلاق محيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، ومنعت اقتراب المواطنيين بعد الانفجار، لحين الانتهاء من أعمال الفحص ونقل الضحايا.

وفرضت قوات الأمن سياجا أمنيا بالمنطقة، وقام رجال المرور القاهرة برئاسة اللواء علاء الدجوى، بإجراء تحويلات مرورية للسيارات فى محيط منطقة الانفجار.*


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*صرح مسئول مركز الإعلام الأمنى بوزاوة الداخلية، بتلقى الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة، بلاغاً بحدوث انفجار صباح اليوم الأحد، فى نطاق الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية.

وأوضحت وزارة الداخلية فى بيان لها، أن الحادث أسفر عن وقوع وفيات ومصابين، وانتقلت على الفور الأجهزة الأمنية المعنية، وقوات الحماية المدنية، ورجال المفرقعات، لمكان البلاغ، حيث تبين وقوع العديد من الوفيات والمصابين، وجارى حصرهم.*


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*أفاد التلفزيون المصرى فى خبر عاجل، منذ قليل، بسقوط عشرين قتيلا وإصابة 35 آخرين فى الانفجار، الذى وقع بمحيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية.





























































*​


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*أكد الدكتور شريف وديع مستشار وزير الصحة للطوارئ، أن عدد الضحايا فى حادث تفجير الكنيسة تجاوز الـ20 قتيلا وأكثر من 35 مصابا، وتم نقلهم للمستشفيات التابعة لوزارة الصحة .
وقال شريف وديع فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع" إن إعداد المصابين والوفيات مرشحة للزيادة بسبب ضخامة الانفجار .
ومن ناحية أخرى، توجه الدكتور أحمد عماد الدين وزير الصحة إلى موقع الحادث ومنه إلى المستشفيات التى يرقد بها المصابون.
*


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*رجحت مصادر أمنية، أن القنبلة التى انفجرت فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية صباح اليوم الأحد، دخلت فى جناح السيدات بالكنيسة، وهو ما تسبب فى هذا الانفجار .
وأكدت المصادر أن العبوة الناسفة وزنها 6 كيلو وتم وضعها داخل إحدى غرف كنسية بالكاتدرائية وتم تفجيرها عن بعد وتحوى مواد شديدة الانفجار نظرا لقوة الموجة الانفجارية لها.
 ومن ناحية أخرى، كشف شهود عيان بالكنيسة أن سيدة تركت شنطة داخل جناح السيدات بالكنيسة، وخرجت وعقب انصرافها انفجرت القنبلة .
كانت غرفة عمليات الحماية المدنية تلقت بلاغا بوقوع انفجار وعلى الفور انتقل خبراء المفرقعات برئاسة اللواء علاء عبد الظاهر الى موقع الانفجار .*


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*أكد الدكتور أحمد عماد الدين وزير الصحة، أن عدد المصابين فى حادث تفجير الكنيسة الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، 35 مصابا، و20 حالة وفاة حتى الآن، وجارى حصر باقى الضحايا .
وأضاف الوزير أنه تم نقل المصابين لمستشفيات "دار الشفاء، والدمرداش، والإيطالى، والزهراء"،كما وفرت الوزارة كافة الاحتياجات اللازمة للمصابين*.


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*الإرهاب يدمر "الكنيسة البطرسية".. 
بنتها عائلة بطرس غالى تخليدا لذكراه عام 1911.. 
تضم قبر العائلة ويرقد أسفلها جثمان غالى باشا والأمين العام السابق للأمم المتحدة..
 تولى تصميمها مهندس السرايات الخديوية "أنطون بك"​*
*وقام البابا كيرلس الخامس، بتكريس وافتتاح الكنيسة فى حفل حضره مندوب الخديوى عباس حلمى وكبار رجال الدولة والطائفة. وفى عام 1922، قام نظار الوقف بشراء الأراضى الموجودة حول الكنيسة بشارع رمسيس، لضمان عدم إقامة عقارات قرب الكنيسة وتشويه منظرها.
*
*

*​


----------



## grges monir (11 ديسمبر 2016)

الاسلام الاسود يضرب من جديد
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*أسماء الشهداء ضحايا الحادث الإرهابى الذى وقع صباح اليوم بالكاتدرئية بالعباسية، الذين تم نقل جثامينهم إلى ثلاجات مستشفى الدمرداش.*


*روجينا رافت*

* سامية جمال*

* عايدة ميخاييل*

* وداد وهبة*

* سهير محروس*

* مادلين توفيق*

* ايمان يوسف معقوب*

* امانى سعد عزيز                        *​


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2016)

نفس سيناريو ثورة 25يناير 2011​


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2016)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*الرئيس يدين حادث الكنيسة البطرسية ويعلن حالة الحداد لمدة 3 أيام *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 ديسمبر 2016)

* أمير الكويت يبعث ببرقية تعزية للسيسي في ضحايا الكاتدرائية*

    منذ 53 ثانيه December 11, 2016, 2:04 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




*
صورة أرشيفية* 


  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* بعث أمير الكويت الشيخ صباح الأحمد الجابر الصباح ببرقية تعزية إلى الرئيس  عبدالفتاح السيسي، عبر فيها عن خالص تعازيه وصادق مواساته بضحايا الانفجار  الإرهابي، والذي استهدف الكاتدرائية المرقسية في العباسية، وأسفر عن سقوط  عدد من الضحايا وإصابة آخرين.
وذكرت وكالة الأنباء الكويتية "كونا" أن أمير الكويت الشيخ صباح الأحمد  الجابر الصباح أكد فى برقيته للرئيس السيسي استنكار دولة الكويت وإدانتها  الشديدة لهذه الأعمال الإجرامية الشنيعة التي تهدف إلى زعزعة الأمن  والاستقرار في مصر، سائلا المولى تعالى أن يتغمد الضحايا بواسع رحمته، وأن  يمن على المصابين بسرعة الشفاء والعافية.
كما بعث ولي العهد الشيخ نواف الأحمد الجابر الصباح ببرقية تعزية إلى  الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي ضمنها خالص تعازيه وصادق مواساته بضحايا الانفجار  الإرهابي، والذي استهدف الكاتدرائية المرقسية راجيا للضحايا الرحمة  وللمصابين سرعة الشفاء والعافية ولذوي الضحايا جميل الصبر.
وفي ذات السياق بعث الشيخ جابر المبارك الحمد الصباح رئيس مجلس الوزراء ببرقية تعزية مماثلة.
هذا الخبر منقول من : البوابه نيوز*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 ديسمبر 2016)

* وصل منذ قليل الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا وتوابعها، والأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب،  إلى موقع انفجار الكنيسة البطرسية بالكاتدرائية الذي وقع صباح اليوم الأحد  وأسفر عن مقتل 25 وإصابة 31 آخرين.

ووصف الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب، الحادث بأنه تعكير صفو المصريين خلال الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف وقبل عيد الميلاد المجيد.

وأضاف أن ما يحدث لا يمت للانسانية بشئ، داعيا الله أن تمر هذه الأيام بسلام.
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 ديسمبر 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* شاهد ما حدث مع أحمد موسى أمام الكاتدرائية (صور)*

    منذ 11 ثانيه December 11, 2016, 2:15 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى 






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* تعدى عدد من أهالي ضحايا حادث الكنيسة البطرسية، على الإعلامي أحمد موسى فور وصوله أمام الكاتدرائية، وطالبوه بالرحيل.
وكان انفجار وقع صباح اليوم، بالكنيسة البطرسية، أسفر عن مصرع 25، وإصابة 31 آخرين.










هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 ديسمبر 2016)

* بالصور ..شاهد المكان الذى وضعت فيه القنبلة بالكنيسة البطرسية*

    منذ 13 ثانيه December 11, 2016, 3:53 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* 

رصدت عدسة اليوم السابع ، صورا توضح مكان القنبلة، التى انفجرت داخل  الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية، وتكشف التشوهات، التى لحقت بالأعمدة  الخرسانية، الموجودة داخل الكنيسة، بعدما تم وضع القنبلة أسفل أحدها.





 العمود الذى تم وضع القنبله اسلفه داخل الكنيسة






 اثار الانفجار






 مكان وضع القنبله داخل الكنيسة البطرسية
كان قد وقع صباح اليوم الأحد، انفجارا ضخم بالكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية،  إثر تفجير عبوة ناسفة عن بعد، ما أسفر عن 25 شهيدا، و49 مصابا حتى الآن.
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*أكد مصدر كنسى، أن البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية، وصل منذ  قليل إلى مقره الباباوى بالكاتدرائية، وقرر دفن جميع شهداء تفجير الكنيسة  البطرسية بمقابر جماعية فى القطامية.

وأوضح المصدر لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن البابا تواضروس يرأس صلاة قداس الجنازة  غدا فى الحادية عشر ظهرا بكنيسة العذراء بمدنية نصر على أن يتلقى البابا  العزاء فى جنازة شعبية فى الثالثة عصرا بعد دفن الشهداء.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 ديسمبر 2016)

* بالصور.. نيفين عادل طبيبة النساء ضحية انفجار الكاتدرائية*

    منذ 1 دقيقه December 11, 2016, 6:41 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* تداول نشطاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعي صورا للدكتورة نيفين عادل، طبيبة  النساء والتوليد، والتي تعمل بمستشفى الشيخ زايد آل نهيان، وتوفيت صباح  اليوم في حادث انفجار الكنيسة الكاتدرائية.

وكان انفجار وقع صباح اليوم الأحد، داخل الكنيسة البطرسية بالكاتدرائية المرقسية ما أسفر عن مقتل 23 شخصًا، وإصابة 49 آخرين.




















هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 ديسمبر 2016)

* قال المخرج مينا أثناسيوس، إن والدته عايدة ميخائيل، استشهدت اليوم فى تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية، بعد ما يقارب 40 يوما من وفاة والده.

وقال لـ"مبتدا": "اليوم تكتمل مأساة حياتى، فقبل 40 يوما فقدت والدى القس  أثناسيوس بطرس، واليوم أفقد أمى فى هذا الحادث البشع، مما يجعلنى فى شبه  انهيار تام، ومازلت غير مصدق أن أمى رحلت بهذه الطريقة القاسية، ولهؤلاء  أتوجه بالسؤال: ماذا فعلت لكم أمى الحنون؟".





هذا الخبر منقول من : مبتدأ
*


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2016)

ربنا يسامحهم علطول مفرحنا قبل العيد وفاتحين نفسنا كده طيب الجيش والشرطة وقولنا طار والناس اللى رايحة تصلى فى حالها دول مالهم ومالكوا
الواحد محتاج نفسية  فولاذية علشان ميتأثرش بكل اللى بيحصل ده ... ارحمنا يارب


----------



## كليماندوس (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*مَنَ وضَع القنبلة بقسم السيدات قاصد و مُتعمد احداث اكبراثر سىء فى النفوس و ليس فقط الاذيه هذا بالاضافة الى مادة C4 شديدة الانفجار و التى تحدث فرقعة مدوية و دخان اصفر " للترويع "
هذا بالإضافة لوضع البلى و المسامير " لتعذيب اكبر عدد ممكن " 
فا الموضوع مدروس جيدا من قبل المخططين *


----------



## كليماندوس (11 ديسمبر 2016)

*سيناريو من الجائز تحقيقه

*​ [YOUTUBE]p8MWveXwPdQ[/YOUTUBE]​ 
*و بعد ذلك يتم تفجير مسجد و يتهم فيها اقباط ، و هلما جرا ...*​​


----------



## BITAR (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*توافد عدد من الأقباط، صباح اليوم الاثنين، على مقر كنيسة العذراء بمدينة  نصر، للمشاركة فى صلاة قداس الجنازة على شهداء تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية.*
*  	فى نفس السياق، كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها بمحيطة الكنيسة، ووضعت العديد  من الحواجز الحديدية بالشوارع المؤدية إلى الكنيسة، مع منع دخول الكنيسة  إلا لحاملى التصريح، فى الوقت الذى احتشد فيه عدد من الأقباط أمام مقر  الكنيسة رافعين الصليب.*


----------



## BITAR (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*اسماء الشهداء فى حادث تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية، وهم: *
* 	1-  فرينا عماد أمين*
* 	2-  سامية جميل*
* 	3-  سهير محروس*
* 	4-  عطيات سرحان سعيد*
* 	5-  مدلين توفيق عبدو*
* 	6-  محسن أليوس*
* 	7-  عايدة ميخائيل*
* 	8-  وداد وهبة*
* 	9-  سامية فوزى*
* 	10- إيمان يوسف*
* 	11- أماني سعيد*
* 	12- مارسيل جرجس*
* 	13- نفين عادل سلامة*
* 	14- روجينا رأفت*
* 	15- نفين نبيل يوسف*
* 	16- نادية ريمون شحاته*
* 	17- جيهان ألبير*
* 	18- سعد عطا بشارة*
* 	19- صباح وديع يسا*
* 	20- نبيل حبيب عبد الله*
* 	21- مارينا فهيم حلمى*
* 	22- فيرونيا فهيم حلمى*
* 	23- إنصاف عادل كامل*


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2016)

ارحمنا يا الله


----------



## BITAR (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*نصبت الأجهزة المعنية، 3 سرادقات للعزاء بطريق النصر بمدينة نصر؛ وذلك  استعدادا لإقامة الجنازة الرسمية لشهداء حادث تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية.*
*وتمركزت حوالى 25 عربة مدرعة بالطريق الجانبى المواجه لطريق النصر؛ استعدادا للمشاركة فى تأمين الجنازة الرسمية للشهداء.*
* 	كانت الكنيسة المصرية قد أعلنت الليلة الماضية عن إقامة صلاة الجنازة على  شهداء تفجيرالكنيسة البطرسية فى تمام الساعة 11 من صباح اليوم بكنيسة  العذراء والقديس أثناسيوس بمدينة نصر، والتى يترأسها قداسة البابا تواضروس  الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، بحضور أهالى الشهداء فقط.*
*  	وأضافت الكنيسة أنه سيتم بعد الانتهاء من الصلاة، إقامة جنازة رسمية بطريق  النصر أمام المنصة بمدينة نصر، بحضور الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسى، وكبار رجال  الدولة، ثم يتم نقل جثامين الشهداء إلى مدافن كنيسة الأنبا شنوده بالمقطم  لدفنهم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 ديسمبر 2016)

[YOUTUBE]pGBhRar4aV8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 ديسمبر 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  * القصة الكاملة لـ محمود شفيق منفذ تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية.. تعرف عليها*

    منذ 35 ثانيه December 12, 2016, 6:20 pm







    حجم الخط  ع- ع ع+ 

      شارك               


*   نقلا عن برلمانى     كتب محمد سعودى        يستعرض "برلمانى" القصة الكاملة لمنفذ تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية،  والذى أسفر عن مقتل 23 على الأقل وإصابة نحو 50 آخرين وفقا للأرقام  المعلنة. 
  من هو منفذ تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية؟ 

وكشف الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى، على هامش كلمته خلال حضوره الجنازة الرسمية  لضحايا تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية، عن منفذ تفجير الكنيسة، حيث أكد  الرئيس أن المنفذ هو انتحارى شاب يدعى محمود شفيق محمد مصطفى، ويبلغ من  العمر نحو 22 عاما. 


  ما لا تعرفه عن الإرهابى محمود شفيق؟ 

وأوضح الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى، أن الإرهابى ارتكب الحادث بحزام ناسف،  وليس حقيبة كما يشاع، مضيفا أنه تم إلقاء القبض على 3 أشخاص، وسيدة متورطين  مع منفذ الحادث الإرهابى، وجار البحث عن شخصين آخرين اشتركا فى تخطيط  وتنفيذ التفجير، قائلا: "ألقينا القبض على 3 أشخاص متورطين، وسيدة ويبقى  اثنين هاربين". 
  كيف تمت العملية الإرهابية؟ 

وأشار الرئيس السيسى، إلى أن قوات الأمن عملت على تجميع جثة منفذ العملية  الإرهابية حتى تمكنت من الوصول لهويته، قائلا: "ليس صحيحا أن الحادث تم عن  طريق عبوة فى حقيبة، ولكن بحزام ناسف، وسهرت قوات الأمن على تجميع جثته حتى  الوصول لهويته". 

واستطرد الرئيس: "الحكومة والبرلمان لازم يتحركوا أكتر من كدة، لإصدار قوانين تعالج المسائل دى بشكل حاسم". 

فى إطار ذلك، كشف الإعلامى أحمد موسى، أن الإرهابى الذى فجّر نفسه فى  الكنيسة البطرسية من محافظة الفيوم من مواليد 10 أكتوبر، مشيرا إلى أنه ذهب  إلى محافظة شمال سيناء وانضم إلى جماعة إرهابية. 
  وفيما يلى، نستعرض أهم المعلومات عن محمود شفيق منفذ تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية: 

1. اسمه بالكامل محمود شفيق محمد مصطفى. 
2. اسمه الحركى " أبو دجانة الكنانى". 
3. يبلغ عمره 22 عاما. 
4. يقيم فى قرية عطيفة مركز سنورس بالفيوم. 
5. محمود شفيق طالب جامعى من مواليد عام 1994. 
6. صدر ضد محمود شفيق حكم بالحبس عامين فى القضية رقم 42709 لسنة 2014 جنح مستأنف الفيوم. 
7. محمود شفيق، انضم لتنظيم أنصار بيت المقدس. 
8. سبق تدريب محمود شفيق على فنون القتال والتفجير فى سيناء على العمليات الإرهابية. 
9. انتقل "أبو دجانة الكنانى" إلى سيناء فى غضون الشهرين الماضيين لتنفيذ المخطط. 
10. فجر نفسه بحزام ناسف داخل الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية. 
11. لم يتبق من جسده سوى أجزاء قليلة من الرأس والقدمين، غير واضحة المعالم، وتم تمييزه عن طريق وجود شعر بالقدم. 
12. استغل وجود ذكرى سنوية لأحد أبناء الكنسية وقام بالدخول إلى مكان الحادث. 
13. يتعاون معه 6 آخرين، ألقى القبض على 4 منهم، وجار البحث عن اثنين. 
14. قوات الأمن جمعت جثته وتمكنت من الوصول لهويته. 
15. لم يكن يحمل حقيبة كما يشاع إنما قام بالعملية عن طريق حزام ناسف. 



















*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 ديسمبر 2016)

شارك               


*    شارك الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي في الجنازة الرسمية لضحايـا حادث الكنيسة البطرسيةبالعباسية وألقى كلمة.

كما شارك المستشار عدلي منصور رئيس الجمهورية السابق، والمهندس إبراهيم  محلب رئيس مجلس الوزراء السابق والمهندس كمال الجنزوري رئيس مجلس الوزراء  الأسبق ووزراء الصحة والدفاع والداخلية والتخطيط، في الجنازة.

يذكر أن انفجارا استهدف الكنيسة البطرسية داخل الكاتدرائية المرقسية  بالعباسية صباح أمس الأحد، أسفر عن مقتل 24 مواطنا قبطيا وإصابة 49 آخرين.

وكشف الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي اليوم الإثنين خلال جنازة الضحايا عن مرتكب  الحادث يدعى محمود شفيق محمد مصطفى 22 سنة فجر نفسه بحزام ناسف داخل  الكنيسة، مؤكدا أنه تم ضبط ثلاثة من المتعاونين معه وسيدة، وجار ضبط باقي  المتهمين.





























































































هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو    
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*شفت مصادر، أن الأجهزة الامنية توصلت للمتهمين الثلاثة والسيدة  المضبوطين فى قضية "تفجيرات كنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية"، عن طرق الهاتف  المحمول الخاص بمنفذ العملية وتتبع آخر الاتصالات التى أجرها المتهم والتى  كان من بينها أحد المتهمين المضبوطين.

وأشارت المصادر، التى فضلت عدم ذكر اسمها، أن الجهات المعنية قامت بإبلاغ  الأمن الوطنى، باسم المتهم الذى ظهر رقمه فى قائمة المكالمات الخاصة بمنفذ  التفجير، وتم إعداد حملة ومداهمة الشقة الخاصة به وأدلى باعترافات تفصيلية  عن باقى المتهمين المتورطين الذين تم ضبطهم.

وأوضحت أن هناك متورطين آخرين فى العملية ممن ساعدوه فى إعداد الحزام  الناسف الذى تم استخدامه فى الحادث ورصد موقع الانفجار، وتوفير إقامته  والسيارة المستخدمة فى توصيله.

 وتابعت المصادر، أن كاميرات المراقبة الخارجية للكنيسة رصدت المتهم أثناء  دخوله من البوابة الخاصة بالكنيسة، وكذلك متهم آخر كان يرصد موقع الحادث  قبل الانفجار.

كان الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي، أعلن أن الحادث الإرهابي الذى استهدف  الكنيسة البطرسية أمس الأحد نفذه انتحاري كان يرتدي حزاماً ناسفاً يدعى  "محمود شفيق محمد مصطفى" ويبلغ من العمر 22 عاماً.

وقال السيسي: "قبضنا على 3 رجال وسيدة على صلة بالحادث، ونطارد اثنين آخرين".
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع     *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 ديسمبر 2016)

[YOUTUBE]QtLi3KMhXiI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> العودة الى الرئيسية  * القصة الكاملة لـ محمود شفيق منفذ تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية.. تعرف عليها*
> 
> منذ 35 ثانيه December 12, 2016, 6:20 pm
> 
> ...


*مبدئيا بس كدا الصورة دى قديمة وشفتها قبل كدا ع مواقع فى حوادث من النوعية دى 
ثانيا بقى كفاية استخفاف بعقولنا وتلاعب بمشاعرنا 
لحد امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياعنى ايه راجل يدخل فى وسط السيدات فى التناول !!!!!
وكمان غريب عن الكنيسة كدا عادى 
مابتحصلش ولو حصلت بيبقى ف اضيق الحدود من شمامسة 

ياعنى عاوزين تقنعونى انه لبس كمان لبس شماس ودخل الكنيسة كدا عادى خالص مش منطقى 
الاهم بقى 
حزام ناسف ويتعرفه ع هويته ؟؟ 
دا ان ماكنش بقى كفته ياعنى 
كفااااية حرام اللى بيحصل دا 
مش مستوعبة انها توصل للدرجة دى 
طب قدام الكنيسة وقولنا ماشى يوصل الجبروت انهم يدخلوا الكنيسة وسط السيدات 
اللى بيحصل دا كتير الواحد محتاج يشيل قلبه ويتجرد من اى مشاعر علشان يقدر يستحمل ويتعايش وسط كل اللى بيحصل دا 
منطر الاهالى النهاردة ف الجنازة كفيل انه يخلى القلب الحجر يلين 
كفاية بقى ارحمونا *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 ديسمبر 2016)

[YOUTUBE]JKAtWK6XPRw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*في البداية ...

الرب يرحم كافة الشهداء المسيحيين الابرياء


ولكنني اريد ان اسأل الاخوة المسيحيين المصريين تحديدا

لماذا انتم تاركين الكنائس بلا حراسة مشددة ؟؟؟!!!

لماذا لا يتطوع بعض الشباب المسيحي لحماية الكنائس ؟؟؟!!!

امنى منكم الاجابة وشكرا
*


----------



## كليماندوس (12 ديسمبر 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مبدئيا بس كدا الصورة دى قديمة وشفتها قبل كدا ع مواقع فى حوادث من النوعية دى
> ثانيا بقى كفاية استخفاف بعقولنا وتلاعب بمشاعرنا
> لحد امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ياعنى ايه راجل يدخل فى وسط السيدات فى التناول !!!!!
> ...


*
توقعت هذا السيناريو بالامس و تلقيت الخبر + الفاجعة علاوه على المشاهد باليوتيوب ... الخ - بشعور ملؤه " الاشمئزاز " و اليأس - ارجو المعذرة
ذلك لانى ( موقن تماما ) انهم لن يقبضو و لن يعاقبو مرتكبى الاحداث !!!
نعم - انا موقن تماما لذلك بل كلى ثقة فيما اقول
فمنذ احداث حادثة كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية و التى تُعد سابقة فى نوعها ان يتم تفجير بكنيسة - فهذا لم يحدث من قبل - و طلعت علينا الصحف فى عهد المخلوع آن ذاك بقصص و روايات لكن الواقع كان بعيد كليا عن تلك الُمهاترات و " مُنع النشر " ...
فهل الداخلية عاجزة ؟ ام هى آخر من يعلم ؟
لكن تبين فيما بعد انها لعبة توازنات - و ها هى تتكرر !!!!!!!
الداخلية (( لو )) تريد ان تصل الى الجانى - ستصل اليه و فى وقت قياسى 

لكنهم فى جميع الاحوال (( لن )) يقدمو الجانى لأى محاكمة " على الاطلاق "
 لماذا ؟
دعونا نفكر قليلا - هل من الوارد ان يتم محاكمة و عقاب مسلم لانه آذى او حتى قتل مسيحيا ؟
فا إذا كانت الاجابة بـ لا ، فما اذن الحل او المخرج فى هذا الموقف الان ؟

بكل بساطة يُجعل الجانى إستشهادى و يموت فى الاحداث و بهذا يكون الجانى قد لاقى عقابه و الاهم ( الا يُتهم و لا يُعاقب احدا " مُسلم " ) من جراء الاحداث
و بهذا يكونون قد نفدو القضية و لم يثيرو غضب السلفيين و نجحت التحريات على الا تُغلق القضية و انه جارى تعقب الجناه و جميع الخيوط و فجاه يُمنع النشر
و كل عام و انتم بخير
*
​


R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> ياعنى عاوزين تقنعونى انه لبس كمان لبس شماس ودخل الكنيسة كدا عادى خالص مش منطقى
> *​



*نشكر ربنا انهم ما الصقوهاشى فينا - كل شىء فى البلدى ممكن*​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*تابع الهرتلة*​*- - -*​​
 * لحظة دخول الإرهابي الكنيسة البطرسية بحزام ناسف*

[YOUTUBE]fhUQwdnwXUk[/YOUTUBE]​
 *عرضت قناة "صدى البلد"، مقطع فيديو يوضح لحظة دخول الإرهابي الكنيسة  البطرسية بالعباسية، حاملًا بين طياته حزامًا ناسفًا ويرتدي جاكت أسود ،  حيث ظهر أثناء ذاهبة مسرعًا داخل الكنيسة دون أن يوفقه أحد ، في حين كانت  حركة الشارع هادئة.*
* وبعد دخوله الكنيسة في أقل من 10 ثواني ، انفجرت الكنيسة، حيث أسفرت الواقعة عن مقتل 24 شخصًا وإصابة 49 آخرين.*
- - -​*كيف بعد دخوله بثوانى و الانفجار فى الصور الاولى واضح انه بجوار عمود و كما التحقيقات الاولية انه بقسم السيدات ؟*


----------



## كليماندوس (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*و العكس تماما*​
 *الإبراشى يعرض فيديو جديد للحظة تفجير الكاتدرائية *​ 
*[YOUTUBE]GKWhp9jW2EY[/YOUTUBE]*

*- - -*
*حزام ناسف ايه رغم ذكر وجود مادة C4  الشديدة الانفجار باوائل الاخبار ؟*​​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*        5 ألغاز حول تفجير البطرسية .. هل يتكرر بعدها سيناريو القديسين ؟



*

*هناك عدة ألغاز تدور حتى الآن حول تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية في العباسسة،  الذي راح ضحيته 25 قتيلًا وعدد كبير من المصابين حسب تقديرات وزارة الصحة،  وتلك الألغاز هي التي تحاول التحقيقات أن تكشفها.*

*   لغز دخول المتفجرات  للكنيسة أو تلك الألغاز هو دخول المتفجرات إلى مكان حيوي مثل الكنيسة  البطرسية الملحقة بالكاتدرائية، والتي من المفترض أن تكون مؤمنة بشكل كامل  فكيف اخترقت تلك الكمية من المتفجرات الكنيسة في ظل التواجد الأمني.*

*   وكشف  تفريغ كاميرات الكنيسة عن دخول سيدة معها عربة أطفال، والقنبلة كانت أسفل  الطفل، ودخلت الكنيسة البطرسية وتركت القنبلة وخرجت ومعها الطفل، وهنا كانت  الثغرة أنهم استغلوا طفل لدخول المتفجرات دون تفتيش.    
*

* من الجاني وراء  الإنفجار بعد أن أنكرت عدة حركات إرهابية معروف بتنفيذها عمليات إرهابية  داخل القاهرة والجيزة مثل "حسم" و"لواء الثورة"، هناك لغز حول الجاني  الحقيقي وراء ذلك التفجير، خاصة وأن التفجير يحمل هدف بث الفتنة الطائفية  في مصر. 
*

* هل هناك نوايا أخرى مبيتة؟ وهناك لغزًا آخر يشير بعلامات  استفهام هل هناك نية مبيتة حول استهداف أكبر خلال احتفالات رأس السنة،  لأنها المرة الأولى التي تُستهدف فيها مباني الكرازة المرقسية مباشرة، وعلى  بعد أمتار من الكنيسة المستهدفة يقيم البابا تواضروس الثاني وأهم رؤوس  الكنيسة القبطية بصفة مستمرة، كما يقام القداس الأسبوعي الرسمي وتلقى  الدروس والعظات الرئيسية، وعلى بعد خطوات من مكان الحادث يلتقي البابا  بكبار رجال الدولة، وسبق أن حضر الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي القدّاس السنوي  مرتين، فهل وصول الإرهاب لمثل تلك النقطة القريبة يشير إلى حدوث قائمة  إغتيالات قريبًا.    
*

* هل هناك سلسلة انفجارات قادمة؟ لغز آخر يشوب التفجير،  ألا وهو هل هناك هدف مقصود بقصر المسافة الزمنية بين استهداف كمين شرطة في  شارع الهرم يوم الجمعة الماضي، وتفجير الكنيسة، وهل هذا الهدف يتمثل في  وجود سلسلة تفجيرات جديدة أم قصر المسافة لم يكن في حسبان منفذي العملية.      
*

*عدم وجود نتائج لتحقيقات سابقة ذلك التفجير شبيه بأحداث كنيسة القديسين  في الإسكندرية في 2011، الذي قيل أن وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي  مسئول عنه وقيل أيضًا أنه كان بهدف القبض على عدد من السلفيين بالإسكندرية  ولم تنته التحقيقات في القضية إلى أي نتائج حتى الآن، بل إن الشرطة، والتي  كانت لها اليد الطولى آنذاك في التحكم بالشارع المصري، لم ترسل للنيابة  تحرياتها النهائية حول الحادث، ولم تفصح عن معلومات أولية مثل ما إذا كان  قد تم تنفيذه بواسطة انتحاري أم سيارة مفخخة، كل تلك الدلائل أشارت بأصبع  الإتهام إلى الداخلية، فهل تكرر السيناريو في حادث البطرسية. 
*

http://www.christian-dogma.com/t1210606-5-%D8%A3%D9%84%D8%BA%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%AD%D9%88%D9%84-%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%AC%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%B7%D8%B1%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%A9--%D9%87%D9%84-%D9%8A%D8%AA%D9%83%D8%B1%D8%B1-%D8%A8%D8%B9%D8%AF%D9%87%D8%A7-%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%88-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%86-​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*كيف توصلت الأجهزة الأمنية إلى مفجر البطرسية في أقل من 24 ساعة؟






*​ 
 *أعلن الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي، اسم منفذ تفجير كنيسة البطرسية،  قائلًا: "إن هناك انتحاري اسمه محمود شفيق محمد مصطفى 22 سنة، فجّر نفسه في  الكنيسة.. والأمن بيجمع على أشلائه، اليوم الإثنين، وذلك خلال كلمة له  أثناء مشاركته في الجنارة الرسمية لشهداء البطرسية.    واستهدف انفجار يوم  الأحد، الكنيسة البطرسية، بمحيط الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، وأسفر عن وقوع أكثر  من 25 قتيلًا و49 مصابًا، حسبما أفادت وزارة الصحة، وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى  دار الشفاء وعين شمس الجامعي. *


 *  رواد السوشيال ميديا يتساءلون عن سر  التوقيت وتساءل رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي حول سر التوصل إلى منفذ  العملية بهذه السرعة وظهور نتائج تحاليل DNA الخاصة به في ساعات.  *


 * من  جانبه علق حافظ الشاعر، أحد نشطاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، على  الكشف عن هواية منفذ تفجير تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية، قائلاً: إن " سرعة  الكشف عن هوية الجاني استخفاف بعقول الشعب المصري، يعني ازاي الطب الشرعي  حلل 30 جثة وعرف DNA بسرعة كده.. كمان لو عرفوا عن طريق الأشلاء وصلو في 24  ساعة ازاي للجاني.. ارحمونا بقى احنا مش أغبياء". *


 *في سياق متصل قال محمد  يحيى، أحد نشطاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعي"فيس بوك"، إ ن "طول جزئ الـDNA من  20 -40 نانو متر وفي حال سلامة العينة ومطابقتها للمواصفات يستغرق الوصول  لنتيجة مؤكدة مدة لا تقل عن أسبوع.. فكيف بقى وصلو في 24 ساعة".    *


 * بينما  قال أحمد خطاب، أحد مغردي موقع التدوينات الصغيرة "تويتر": "علميا كده  تحليل  DNA يستغرق أسبوع في الغالب في حالة سلامة العينة واخذها من شخص  حي.. ازاي عرفو جثة المتهم في ساعات!!".  *


 * وسخرت سارة الخطيب، عبر موقع  التدوينات الصغير "تويتر"، من سرعة الكشف عن منفذ واقعة انفجار الكنيسة"  ودا كان سايب الكارنية برا قبل ما يفجر نفسه.. ولا لحقتوا تجمعوا اشلاءة  وتعرفو الـ DNA  بتاعة ازاى".  *


 * وسخر طارق محفوظ، أيضًا قائلاً: "بحترم أوي  الإرهابي اللي بياخد معاه الرقم القومي وهو رايح يفجر نفسه".   *


 *وأبدى أحمد  الزهراوي، استغرابه من سرعة الكشف عن هوية الجاني، قائلاً: "طب ازاي  الحكومه لمت اشلائه وحللت وDNA بتاعه وعرفت اسمه وكل ده ف 12ساعة.. ولحد  دلوقتي مش عارفين مين اللي قتل ريجيني".     *


 * وحول ما سبق قال  اللواء رفعت عبد الحميد، أستاذ العلوم الجنائية، إن هناك إجراءات سريعة  بخلاف انتظار تحليل "DNA"، فطالما يوجد جزء من ضمن أشلائه فمن السهل الوصول  إلى معرفة الجاني، عن طريق كشف رجال المباحث عنه.   وأضاف" عبد الحميد"،  في تصريح لـ"الفجر"، أن الفضل يرجع لمسرح الجريمة، فهو من ساعد أفراد  المعمل الجنائي على كشف شخصية مرتكبي الحادث من خلال جمع أشلائه، مشيرًا  إلى أن الوقت القياسي الذي توصل إليه البحث الجنائي للجاني طبيعي جدًا.  رسالة للعالم وتابع أستاذ العلوم الجنائية، أن كشف الرئيس السيسي عن اسم  منفذ تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية، رسالة للعالم بأن مصر لديها جهات استخباراتية  عالية جدًا، بالإضافة أنه يريد يوصل لجميع المصريين أنه متفاعل مع الموضوع  وبشده ويتابع اجراءات البحث الجنائي بنفسه.      *

 *من جانبه أكد المستشار محمد أبو المعالي، رئيس نيابة غرب القاهرة  الكلية، أن التحقيقات التي أجراها، كشفت عن قيام انتحاري بإرتداء حزام ناسف  وتفجير نفسه داخل الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية، وقررت النيابة التحفظ على  أشلائه.   وأضاف أن منفذ التفجير تبقى منه أجزاء قليلة من الرأس والقدمين،**واضحة المعالم، وتم تمييزه عن طريق وجود شعر بالقدم،  ** :spor2:*
​  * وأنه استغل وجود  ذكرى سنوية لأحد أبناء الكنسية وقام بالدخول إلى مكان الحادث.


* *http://www.christian-dogma.com/t121...ة-الأمنية-إلى-مفجر-البطرسية-في-أقل-من-24-ساعة*​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*خالد علي معلقا علي تصريحات الطب الشرعي عن انفجار الكاتدرائية*


 *




*


 *علّق المرشح الرئاسي الأسبق، خالد علي، على الكشف عن هوية منفذ انفجار  الكاتدرائية، محمود شفيق محمد مصطفى، الشهير بـ"أبو دجانة الكنعاني"*
* وكتب "علي" عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع "فيسبوك": "تصريحات الدكتور هشام  عبدالحميد مدير مصلحة الطب الشرعي، وكبير الأطباءالشرعيين لجريدة الأهرام  بالأمس تنسف الرواية الأمنية التي أعلنت اليوم، وهو الخبير الفنى الأول فى  هذا الأمر، وهو الذى يشرف على عمليات التشريح وجمع الأشلاء".*

* متابعًا: "ويقدم وصف لمسرح الجريمة في علاقاته بالتفجير، ونوع المواد  التفجيرية المستخدمة، وطريقة استخدامها، حيث ذكر التالي: (أنه يستبعد أن  يكون التفجير عملية انتحارية أو بحزام ناسف، ويرى أن التفجير تم بطريقة  تصاعدية من أسفل إلى أعلى، ويؤكد أن التفجير تم عن بعد، وأن الجانى  الإرهابى وضع المتفجرات أسفل مقعدين فى الجانب الذى تجلس فيه النساء ولاذ  بالفرار وبعدها وقع التفجير)".

http://www.christian-dogma.com/t121...لي-تصريحات-الطب-الشرعي-عن-انفجار-الكاتدرائية-
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*الثَـــــمَنْ*
​*معاش استثنائي و100 ألف جنيه لأسر ضحايا حادث البطرسية*​ 
[YOUTUBE]v4JLqROYghI[/YOUTUBE]

​*قالت الدكتورة غادة والي، وزيرة التضامن، إن "بعض الوزراء حرصوا علي التواجد مع أسر ضحايا الكنيسة البطرسية". 

وأضافت والي، خلال مداخلة هاتفية لها ببرنامج «علي هوي مصر»  المذاع عبر فضائية «النهار»، أن "هناك قرارًا من الوزراة بصرف 1500 جنيه  شهريًا معاش استثنائي لأهالي المتوفين، بالإضافة إلي المعاش التأميني حال  وجود تأمين للمتوفي، وسيتم صرف 100 ألف جنيه لأسرة كل متوفي". 
*


----------



## كليماندوس (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*هل كان حزام ناسف ؟*

[YOUTUBE]GRWXPvEcmWk[/YOUTUBE]

*بالدقيقة الرابعة مكان الانفجار " من اسفل الى اعلى "*

​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*حبس 4 إرهابيين بينهم سيدة 15 يوما لاتهامهم بتفجير الكنيسة البطرسية*​ 
*الثلاثاء، 13 ديسمبر 2016 10:09 ص* 
*كتب ـ علاء رضوان ــ محمود سمير* 
*قرر المستشار نبيل صادق النائب العام، حبس 4 متهمين بينهم سيدة 15 يوما  على ذمة التحقيقات، على خلفية اتهامهم بالتخطيط وتنفيذ تفجير الكنيسة  البطرسية بالعباسية الذى أسفر عن مصرع 24 شخصا وإصابة 47 آخرين.*
*وأسندت النيابة العامة للمتهمين بحسب ما أورده موقع انفراد، ارتكاب جرائم  الانضمام إلى جماعة أسست على خلاف القانون وحيازة أسلحة وذخيرة، منها أحزمة  ناسفة، والقتل العمد والشروع فى القتل والتخطيط وتنفيذ عمليات عدائية ضد  الدولة، واستباحة دماء الأقباط، وغيرها من الاتهامات.*
* يذكر أنه تم فور وقوع الحادث تشكيل فريق بحث متخصص من مختلف أجهزة  الوزارة، ووضع تصور للأبعاد المختلفة للحادث وطبيعة مسرح الجريمة ونتائج  الفحص التقنى توصلاً للجناة، اعتمد على تطوير إجراءات البحث عن العناصر  الإرهابية الهاربة ومعاونيهم من المتشددين فكرياً وفقاً لقواعد المعلومات  المتوفرة وباستخدام الوسائل الفنية الحديثة لتحقيق الاشتباهات.*
*وأثمرت النتائج عن توصل قطاع الأمن الوطنى لمعلومات حول اعتناق المدعو  مهاب مصطفى السيد قاسم (مواليد 2/11/1986 القاهرة ويقيم 7 شارع محمد زهران  بالزيتون – طبيب) بالأفكار التكفيرية للإخوانى المعدم سيد قطب، وارتباطه فى  مرحلة لاحقة ببعض معتنقى مفاهيم ما يسمى بتنظيم أنصار بيت المقدس.*
*وأضافت المعلومات ما يلى:-*
*سفره إلى دولة قطر خلال عام 2015 وارتباطه الوطيد هناك ببعض قيادات جماعة  الإخوان الإرهابية الهاربة الذين تمكنوا من احتوائه وإقناعه بالعمل  بمخططاتهم الإرهابية، وإعادة دفعه للبلاد لتنفيذ عمليات إرهابية بدعم مالى  ولوجستى كامل من الجماعة فى إطار زعزعة استقرار البلاد وإثارة الفتن وشق  الصف الوطنى.*
*وعقب عودته للبلاد اضطلع وفق التكليفات الصادرة إليه بالتردد على محافظة  شمال سيناء وتواصله مع بعض الكوادر الإرهابية الهاربة هناك، حيث قاموا  بتنظيم دورات تدريبية له على استخدام السلاح وتصنيع العبوات التفجيرية  لفترة أعقبها عودته لمحل إقامته، واستمرار تواصله مع قيادات الجماعة  الإرهابية بقطر وتكليفه عقب مقتل القيادى الإخوانى محمد محمد كمال - بالبدء  فى الإعداد والتخطيط لعمليات إرهابية تستهدف الأقباط، لإثارة أزمة طائفية  واسعة خلال الفترة المُقبلة دون الإعلان عن صلة الجماعة بها، حيث رصدت  المعلومات إصدار ما يطلق عليه (المجلس الثورى المصرى – أحد الأذرع السياسية  للجماعة الإرهابية بالخارج بيان بتاريخ 5 الجارى يتوعد قيادة الكنيسة  الأرثوذكسية بسبب دعمها للدولة)، حيث اضطلع المذكور بتشكيل مجموعة من  عناصره المتوافقة معه فكرياً "تم تحديدهم" وأعد لهم دورات تدريبية بأحد  الأوكار بمنطقة الزيتون بمحافظة القاهرة استعداداً لتنفيذ بعض العمليات  الإرهابية.*
*وتم التعامل مع حصيلة تحليل تلك المعلومات وتطابقها مع نتائج فحص المعمل  الجنائى لمسرح الجريمة وأشلاء جثث الضحايا، وأسفرت عن الاشتباه فى أحدهم  وهو المتهم الهارب محمود شفيق محمد مصطفى "حركى / أبو دجانة الكنانى"  بالتورط فى تنفيذ حادث الكنيسة من خلال عمل انتحارى باستخدامه حزام ناسف  (سبق ارتباطه بإحدى الأسر الإخوانية بمحل إقامته وتلقيه تدريبات على تأمين  المسيرات للجماعة الإرهابية باستخدام الأسلحة النارية وضبطه أثناء قيامه  بذلك، وبحوزته سلاح آلى موضوع القضية رقم 2590/2014 إدارى قسم الفيوم –  بتاريخ 14/3/2014 – وتم إخلاء سبيله بقرار من المحكمة فى 8/5/2014 .. حيث  تم ربطه بإحدى البؤر التكفيرية لإعداده لاعتناق الأفكار التكفيرية المنبثقة  من فكر الإخوانى المعدم سيد قطب، ومطلوب ضبطه فى القضيتين رقمى 2428/2015  إدارى العجوزة 1317/2016 إدارى الواسطى "نشاط تنظيمى للعناصر التكفيرية".*
*وأسفرت نتائج المضاهاة للبصمة الوراثية لأسرة المذكور"DNA" مع الأشلاء المشتبه فيها والمعثور عليها بمكان الحادث عن تطابقها.*
*وتم استهداف الوكر المشار إليه، وأسفرت النتائج عن ضبط عدد 2 حزام ناسف  معد للتفجير وكمية من الأدوات والمواد المستخدمة فى تصنيع العبوات  المتفجرة، كما تم ضبط عناصر من تلك البؤرة وهم:*
* 1-  رامى محمد عبد الحميد عبد الغنى مواليد 20/10/1983 القاهرة  ويقيم بها 27 شارع على الجندى مدينة نصر – حاصل على بكالوريوس تجارة، ويعد  المسئول عن إيواء انتحارى العملية وتجهيزه وإخفاء المواد المتفجرة والأحزمة  الناسفة.*
* 2- محمد حمدى عبد الحميد عبد الغنى مواليد 22/6/1979 – القاهرة ومقيم بها 5  شارع محمد زهران الزيتون – حلاق، وتمثل دوره فى الدعم اللوجستى وتوفير  أماكن اللقاءات التنظيمية لعناصر التحرك.*
* 3- محسن مصطفى السيد قاسم مواليد 12/1981 القاهرة ويقيم بها 365 شارع ترعة  الجبل / الزيتون، والمذكور شقيق قيادى التحرك الهارب مهاب ويضطلع بدور  بارز فى نقل التكليفات التنظيمية بين شقيقه وعناصر التنظيم والمشاركة فى  التخطيط لتنفيذ عملياتهم العدائية.*
* 4 - علا حسين محمد على (مواليد 22/7/1985 القاهرة وتقيم بها 27 شارع على  الجندى – مدينة نصر – زوجة الأول) وبرز نشاطها فى الترويج للأفكار  التكفيرية من خلال وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى ومساعدة زوجها فى تغطية  تواصلاته على شبكة المعلومات الدولية.*
*وجارى اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيال العناصر المضبوطة وتقديمهم لنيابة  أمن الدولة، كذا مواصلة تتبع وملاحقة العناصر المرتبطة بتلك البؤرة.*


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*٣ سرادقات عـزاء بطريق النصر.. والمدرعات تؤمن المنطقــة *

*الرئيس يتقدم الجنازة الرسمية أمام النصب التذكاري للجندي المجهول *​ 




​ 


*تقدم الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي  أمس  تشييع جثامين المصريين الأبرياء من ضحايا حادث الكنيسة البطرسية من  أمام النصب التذكاري للجندي المجهول بمدينة نصر وشارك في تشييع الجنازة   البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازه المرقسية ورئيس مجلس  الوزراء المهندس شريف إسماعيل، ورئيس مجلس النواب علي عبد العال، والقائد  العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي الفريق أول صدقي صبحي،  ورئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة الفريق محمود حجازي. كما شارك أيضا في  تشييع الجنازة الرسمية كل من الرئيس السابق المستشار عدلي منصور ومساعد  رئيس الجمهورية للمشروعات القومية المهندس إبراهيم محلب، ووزراء الخارجية  والأوقاف والتنمية المحلية والداخلية والشباب والرياضة ومفتي الجمهورية،  ومحافظ القاهرة، ولفيف من كبار وقيادات رجال الدولة والقيادات الدينية  الإسلامية، والمسيحية. وقدم الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي التعازي لقداسة بابا  الأسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية تواضروس الثاني، والقيادات الكنسية. 
وأقيم ٣ سرادقات للعزاء بطريق النصر بجوار النصب التذكاري.*​


----------



## grges monir (13 ديسمبر 2016)

وبعديييييييييين
رويات كثيرة متناقضة
اين الحقيقة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 ديسمبر 2016)

ليس  فى مقدورى    نفي    رواية الرئيس 
فقط  اجيب على تسأؤل اثارته الجزيرة وال سي ان ان ارابيك 
*
هل انتهى  شهر العسل بين الاقباط والسيسي؟؟؟
اجابتى  ...  انه لم ينتهى  
بل  ربما    إنه     تــــــــواً  إبـــــــــتــــــدأ    




​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*من هنا     *   * 
من  هنا *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 ديسمبر 2016)

من  فضلك  *اضغط  هنا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 ديسمبر 2016)

*من  هنا ​*  لوسمحت


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2016)

*مراحل التعرف على منفذ تفجير الكنيسة  البطرسية وتجميع أشلاء وجهه
 "عمرو أديب" يعرض التفاصيل كاملة داخل الأدلة  الجنائية
 مساعد الوزير:
 40 ضابطا وفنيا عملوا بمكان الحادث أكثر من 5  ساعات*​ 
ا*لأربعاء، 14 ديسمبر 2016                                   *
*                                                                                                                                                    كتب عامر مصطفى- إبراهيم حسان                                                                  *​ 
*أجرى الإعلامى عمرو أديب لقاءات حصرية من داخل مقر الأدلة الجنائية أثناء  خطوات التعرف على الإرهابى "محمود شفيق" منفذ حادث تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية،  الذى راح ضحيتها 24 شهيداً، و49 مصابا، وعرض أديب فيديو  لمراحل تجميع وجه  منفذ التفجير، وكذلك عرض الرأس الخاصة بالإرهابى ومراحل تجميعها من داخل  الكنيسة، والتواصل مع رجال الأمن للتعرف على هوية منذ التفجير.*
*وقال اللواء جمال عبد البارى مساعد الوزير لقطاع الأمن العام، إنه بعد  انتقال رجال المعمل الجنائى والأدلة الجنائية لمكان الحادث، تم التعامل مع  الحادث فنياً، وتم التعامل مع الاشلاء الموجودة بالمكان وهو ما أمكن من  التوصل بعد جمع الأشلاء وجمع الصورة التى استطاع الأمن الوطنى من خلالها  التوصل إلى المتهم، وعمل على ذلك رجال المعمل المكون من 40 ضابطا وفنيا  بالمكان وتكونوا لثلاث مجموعات.*
*وأضاف عبد البارى أن البحث بدء عن بقايا الشئ المتفجر، والخبراء عملوا فى  جو صعب للغاية للبحث عن اجزاء فى منتهى الصغر، وكان ذلك بعد نقل الجثث الى  المستشفيات، وتم تركيب الأجزاء لفترة وصلت الى 4 او 5 ساعات وبعدها بدأت  الرؤية تتضح.*
*وفى نفس السياق قال أحد المتخصصين والمشرف على عملية تجميع وجه منفذ  التفجير، بعد النزول لمسرح الحادث وتجميع الأشلاء التى من الممكن أن تكون  خاصة بالجانى، حيث تم تجميع اشلاء خاصة بمنفذ التفجير، وكان هناك أشلاء  كثيرة بمكان التفجير، وكذلك بالمستشفيات، وبعد مرور حوالى 7 ساعات استطاع  رجال الادلة الجنائية تجميع اشلاء الجثة وصورة الوجه وتم العمل عليها**.*​ *وقال طبيب الأدلة الجنائية إن أظهار نتيجة تحليل الـ DNA،  يختلف من عينة لأخرى، حيث عينة الدم تختلف عن عينية العظام وكذلك عن عينة  النسيج، مشيرا إلى الانتقال السريع لمكان الحادث لتجميع العينات من أشلاء  الإرهابى للحصول على العينات الحديثة "الفريش" والتى لا يتجاوز العمل عليها  سوى خمسة أو ستة ساعات.*
* وأشار إلى ربط الأجزاء التى حصل عليها وهى "وجه وساقين وأشلاء وقطع لحم  كبيرة"، وتم ربط بعضهما ببعض حتى التأكد من أنها تخص شخص واحد عن طريق DNA،  مشيرا إلى أن بعد هذه المرحلة تأتى مرحلة التعرف على الشخصية التى تم  تجميعها، بمعاونة أجهزة بوزارة الداخلية التى تأتى بحالات اشتباه توصلوا  إليها لمقارنتها مع الجثة الموجودة*​ *وكشف عن وجود أحدث الأجهزة بالعالم لديهم، حيث يمكن أن تخرج 8 عينات فى  وقت واحد، ويمكن تحديثها لاستخراج 24 عينة فى وقت واحد، مشيرا إلى وجود  مرحلة لتكبير كمية الحمض النووى، ثم وضعها على الجهاز للحصول على خريطة  جينية للشخص المطلوب، موضحا أن عينة الشخص المجهول فى تفجير الكنيسة  البطرسية استغرقت 5 ساعات ليتم تحديد هذا الشخص، ويمكن أن يتم مضاهاة هذا  الشخص مع أى أحد بعد ذلك.*​ *وأكد النقيب أنه تم تجميع رأس الإرهابى وتخييطها بعدما كانت مُقطعة للحصول  على أقرب شكل وصورة للواقع، حيث استغرقت عملية تجميع الصورة النهائية  للرأس ساعتين، كما تم حشوها بالقطن للوصول الى الحجم الحقيقى للرأس،  لمطابقتها مع صورة منفذ التفجير*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2016)

*اتمنى تحميل الفيديو الخاص بحلقة عمرو اديب بالامس 13 / 12 / 2016*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2016)

*"داعش" يتبنى حادث تفجير الكنيسة  البطرسية
ويؤكد:
 المفجر ارتدى حزامًا ناسفا
النواب: البيان يؤكد صدق  معلومات الداخلية
 على الجهلاء أن يتوقفوا عن ترويج الأكاذيب
 وخبير  أمنى: دليل على كفاءة أجهزة الأمن*​ 
ا*لأربعاء، 14 ديسمبر 2016  *
*                                                                                                                                                    كتب محمود نصر – رامى سعيد - مصطفى السيد – أحمد عرفة                                                                  *
* نشرت حسابات محسوبة على تنظيم داعش الإرهابى بيانا تبنت خلاله تفجير  الكنيسة البطرسية أمس الأول، وقالت فيه إن التفجير تم من خلال حزام ناسف  ارتداه أحد المنتمين لداعش، وكنيته أبو عبد الله المصرى.* 

*وعلق النائب مصطفى بكرى عضو مجلس النواب، عن بيان  تنظيم داعش الإرهابى الذى أعلن خلاله مسئوليته عن تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية  أمس الأول، وأورد فيه أن التفجير تم من خلال حزام ناسف ارتداه أحد المنتمين  لداعش، وكنيته أبو عبد الله المصرى، قائلا: أمر متوقع من المجرمين.*

*وأوضح بكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" أن أهم ما جاء فى بيان  داعش هو تأكيده على رواية الدولة المصرية التى أفادت بأن أحد المتطرفين من  أصول إخوانية هو الذى نفذ العمل الإجرامى، مشيرًا إلى أن السلطات المصرية  توصلت إلى هويته منذ الساعات الأولى.*

*ودعا عضو مجلس النواب المشككين فى رواية الداخلية  والدولة المصرية أن يتوقفوا عن نشر معلومات غير دقيقة قائلا " على الجهلاء  والمشككين أن يتوقفوا عن تروج الـكاذيب والمعلومات غير الصحيحة، لافتًا إلى  أن ـغلب الروايات المشككة مأخوذة من قوى معادية لمصر.
 وفى ذات السياق قال النائب حمدى بخيت، عضو لجنة الدفاع  والأمن القومى بالبرلمان، إن بيان تنظيم داعش حول تبنيه عملية تفجير  الكنيسة البطرسية بحزام ناسف، هو تأكيد للمعلومات التى وصلت لها وزارة  الداخلية، وأن التحقيقات التى اجربتها الوزارة حول الحادث صحيحة، ورد على  كل المدعين بأن هذه المعلومات التى وصلت لها الوزارة مغلوطة.
 وأضاف بخيت فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن العبرة  الآن بمعاقبة هؤلاء الذين تبنوا تنفيذ هذه العملية الإرهابية، والإسراع فى  محاكمتهم، موضحا أن تنظيم داعش خرج من عباءة الإخوان، ولا يوجد فرق بينهم  وبين الجماعة واسلوبها فى*وبدوره أكد *اللواء رفعت عبد الحميد مساعد وزير  الداخلية الأسبق، أن تبنى تنظيم داعش الإرهابى للعملية الإرهابية التى  استهدفت الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية، بواسطة انتحارى مكنى بأبو عبد الله  المصرى، وتفجير نفسه بواسطة حزام ناسف وسط الضحايا، يؤكد بما لا يدع مجالا  للشك صحة بيان ورواية وزارة الداخلية، كون أن العملية الإرهابية تم تنفيذها  بواسطة انتحارى، وقدرة وكفاءة وزارة الداخلية فى كشف ملابسات الحادث  الإرهابى فى 6 ساعات.*

   و*أضاف مساعد وزير الداخلية، أنه يستبعد كل التشكيك ضمن  الحملة الممنهجة ضد وزارة الداخلية المصرية، التى يخطوها الإخوان وأخواتهم  من باقى التيارات التى تسعى للنيل من رجال وزارة الداخلية.*
*   فيما قال اللواء أحمد العوضى، عضو لجنة الدفاع والأمن  القومى بمجلس النواب، إن تبنى تنظيم داعش تتبنى تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية،  والاعتراف أن المُفجر كان يرتدى حزاما ناسفا، يؤكد صدق المعلومات التى  أعلنتها وزارة الداخلية، مشيرا إلى أن حملة التشكيك فى المعلومات كانت  ورائها جماعة الإخوان.*
*   وأضاف عضو لجنة الدفاع فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"،  أن المعلومات التى أصدرتها وزارة الداخلية أكدت انتماء مفجر الكنيسة  البطرسية للجامعات الإرهابية، موضحا أن معظم التنظيمات الإرهابية تتلقى  تمويل ودعم قطرى لتنفيذ عمليات إرهابية تستهدف زعزعة الاستقرار فى المنطقة.  وأشار العوضى إلى أنه على أجهزة الأمن أن تتخذ الحذر واليقظة، والتدبير  الأمنية للحد من العمليات الإرهابية.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2016)

[YOUTUBE]wjGNZ_va-oY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 ديسمبر 2016)

*الخلاصة   ولامانع  لدى  من أن يصحح لى  من يقدم أدلة وبراهين دامغات ​أهداف كانت منشودة من العملية
1- إحراج السيسي  ونسف علاقته ب 22مليون قبطى  واستئصال   شأفة تأئييدهم الشعبي الديمقراطى الذى تم عبر انتخابهم له   وتدمير تحركاته المستقبلية كرئيس منتخب سياسيا للبلاد له ثقل انتخابي.
2- نسف العلاقة بين السيسي و تاوضروس.
3- السخرية من اجهزة الامن المصرية والاساءة اليها ودق الاسافين بينها  وبين ال 22 مليون قبطى 
4-   تدمير نفسية الاقباط  وتطفيشهم من العبادة الجمهورية فى الكنائس  وانصرافهم  عن التجمع   كعباد  
وتدمير وحدتهم وتقزيم  كيانهم ككنيسة واحدة 
5- بلبلة التوجه السياسي للاقباط كليبراليين تقدميين وحدوويين  وإثنائهم عن التوجه الوطنى 
6- كسر شوكة مصر الدولة   كشوكة فى حلق المشروع الراديكيالى الوهابي فى الاقليم كله من ليبيا الى سوريا والعراق 
7- تدمير البابا تاوضروس   كمرجعية دينية وشعبية وقيادية    ونسف  اى   أثر  لقاعدة  شعبية { ولو ضئيلة } له.
8- إنكفاء مصر على ذاتها منقسمة مفتونة فاشلة   وتدمير السيسي كبطل  قائد سياسي عسكرى بوليسي ..
9- تحقيق بطولة مـــــــــــا  تنسب الى    داعش   تعييد اليه اسطورة جند الخلافة الذين لا يقهرون والدولة الاسلامية  المجيدة (التى لا  وجود لها  اطلاقا  فى اى درجات التاريخ ولا الحقيقة ولم تكن موجوده قط الا فى قصص الف ليلة وليلة )

النتائج  الفعلية 
1]- عاد السيسي  بقوة اسطورية ليتحول الى بطل شعبي وطنى لل 22 مليون قبطى  = 22 مليون نعم فى صندوق الانتخابات .
2]- إستفحلت العلاقة  بين  الاقباط والسيسي  وبين تاوضروس والسيسي  
3]- عاد للمصريين  ثقتهم وإكبارهم  واعتزازهم  بالجهاز الامنى الوطنى 
4]- تقزمت عصابات الهاجناه الاسلاموية  - وظهرت كنمر من ورق 
5]- تضاعف عدد الاقباط المواظبين على الكنائس بنسبة تراوحت من 450 إلى 600%  
6]- ترسخت  العلاقة بين المسلمين  والمسيحيين المصريين  كأروع ما تكون - لم تصل الى هذه الدرجة الممتازة   اطلاقا منذ 1973  ومنذ عصر عبد الناصر..
7]-  كسب السيسي الجولة سياسيا وامنيا  وطائفيا  {فى الداخل اولا  ثم فى الخارج ايضاً}
8- تغولت مصر   واستردت وضعها  كمحور ارتـــكاز تعزز   تحركاتها كقوة  معتدلة تمدنية عصرية   تقدمية ليبرالية 
فى الاقليم كله  وصارت   مددا لحركات التحرر الوطنى والعصرنة فى ليبيا   وسوريا  والعراق ....
وصارت لها علاقة ممتازة مع اغلب قوى دول العالم  وموعودة بعلاقة افضل بالولايات المتحدة بعد زوال  سواد المجرم اوباما  وبعد خضوعه للمحاكمة الدولية [إن شاء الله].       ​*


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2016)

[QUOTE* 7- تدمير البابا تاوضروس   كمرجعية دينية وشعبية وقيادية    ونسف  اى   أثر  لقاعدة  شعبية { ولو ضئيلة } له.*][/QUOTE]
اتفق معك تماما فى كل ما قلتة ما عدا هذا السطر
البابا ليس مرجعا دينييا الكتاب المقدس هو المرجع الوحيد وبجانب البابا يوجد مجمع مقدس فية ما لايقل عن 80 من الاباء المطارنة والاساقفة لا يتم عمل شىء الا من خلالهم
مثل قانون الاحوال الشخصية الاخير المقدم لمجلس النواب
ثانيا شعبية البابا تواضروس لاتقل عن اى بابا اخر فى تاريخ الكنيسة
الفكرة ان اثناء حبرية مثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة نحن ولدنا وكان هو بطريرك والغالبية من شعب الكنيسة المصرية كما هو حال معظم مصر الفئة العمرية فية من متوسط 15 عاما حتى اربعين عاما
يعنى ربنا كدة يديك طولت العمر  وتتجوز ويكون ليك اولاد فى حبرية البابا تواضروس وشوف الارتباط بية هيكون زيى ارتباطنا بالبابا شنودة ولالا
البابا مصطلح مباشر ليس لة تفسير غير انة اب لكل مسيحى ارثوذكسى  فى مصر وخارجها
ليس رئيس منتخب تزيد شعبيتة او تقل حسب الظروف
كنيستنا ليست مرتبطة فكريا بهذا العالم صديقى انها روحانية فى الاساس


----------



## BITAR (18 ديسمبر 2016)

* بالصور : الجيش يواصل العمل بالبطرسية لاعمارها قبل عيد الميلاد*​ 

*         كتب : نادر شكرى
*​*   ١٧ ديسمبر  ٢٠١٦   *

*تواصل الادارة الهمدسية بالقوات المسلحة ، عملها فى اعمار الكنيسة البطرسية   لليوم الثالث على التوالى للعمل على سرعة الانتهاء قبل اعياد الميلاد ،  حيث تم تنظيف الكنيسة من حطام الانفجار ويجرى العمل الان على اعادة سقف  الكنيسة بالجانب الايمن وهو سقف خشبى ، مع الاستمرار فى ترميم الحوائط  والاعمدة .
 وكان الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى اعطى امراً للادارة الهندسية بسرعة **اعمار الكنيسة البطرسية التى تم تفجيرها الاحد الماضى من قبل انتحارى واسفرت عن استشهاد 26 شهيدا وخسائر مادية كبيرة فى المبنى .

*​ 

​ 
 
​ 

​
​ 



​ 

​


----------



## كليماندوس (18 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> *.....ليس رئيس منتخب تزيد شعبيتة او تقل حسب الظروف*


*اعجبينى " بشدة " هذه العبارة بالذات

ذلك لتكرار التأكيد ان البابا هو رتبة دينية و ليست سياسية - عكس ما يتصور البعض ، و ليس كما توهم البعض إبان عهد انور السادات و لا حتى ايامنا هذه - خاصة الذين يتصورون ان " اى " بابا للمسيحيين يريد اى زعامة " مهما كانت نوعها "
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 ديسمبر 2016)

*بعض الاخوة  الاعضاء   ربما  لم يصله ما  قصدته  بصورة صحيحة حول قداسة البابا تاوضروس
كل ما احب ان اقوله ان هذا المعنى  ليس هو ما  اقصده 
مع احتراماتى​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 ديسمبر 2016)

*   فى   سياق ليس ببعيد  
جفاء  ليس الاول من نوعه   مع  الافعى التى   الزعيم   مصمم  ان  يرتبط بها فى غرام الافاعى 
وبعد كم يوم سيعود  الرئيس لزيارة {الخــــادم } ليعلنا ان   العلاقة سمن على عسل  ويا عوازل فلفلوا  ما قاللى وقلتللوا

في حين ان  الزعيم   تزرزر   على الرئيس الروسي   ولم يبال كثيراً برأب الصدع  مع روسيا اكبر منهل للسياح فى شرم الشيخ وسيناء عموماً   ..آخذته العنجهية الشوفينية العروبيسلامية   و هدم المعبد ..
لعل هذا هو الموضوع الاوحد الذى اراه مجالا لالقاء اللوم  ع  الزعيم
متى تتغير  منظومة سير السياسات العقيمة فى بلدنا 
يبقي العقل الذى أساسه  إظلامى يرتكب نفس الاخطاء العنجهية ويتورط فى نفس العيوب  المدمرة 
ربنا يصلح حاله  ​*


----------



## BITAR (20 ديسمبر 2016)

*استشهاد الطفلة "ماجى مؤمن" متأثرة بجراحها*
*فى تفجير  الكنيسة البطرسية*​ 
*الثلاثاء، 20 ديسمبر 2016 10:08 ص 
                                                                                                                                                   كتبت ــ سارة علام*
*استشهدت صباح اليوم، الطفلة ماجى مؤمن الشهيدة رقم 27  من ضحايا تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية متأثرة بجراحها.
  وقالت مصادر مقربة من الأسرة،  إن الطفلة ماجى، 10 سنوات، وهى تلميذة  بالصف الرابع الابتدائى بمدرسة كلية رمسيس للبنات، كانت مصابة بشظية فى  المخ وتهتك فى الرئة، وكانت ترقد فى غيبوبة بالعناية المركزة بمستشفى  الجلاء العسكرى الذى نقلت إليه من مستشفى الدمرداش، وكانت حالتها صعبة.
وأشارت المصادر، إلى أن الجنازة ستشيع ظهر اليوم من الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية.*​


----------



## soul & life (20 ديسمبر 2016)

صبر وعزى اهلها يارب


----------



## BITAR (25 ديسمبر 2016)

*تكثيف أمنى للشرطة أمام الكاتدرائية *
*قبيل تشييع جثمان الشهيدة / إيزيس فارس*​ 
*الأحد، 25 ديسمبر 2016 *​ *تكثف قوات الأمن التابعة لمديرية أمن القاهرة من تواجدها بمحيط  الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، قبيل تشييع كنيسة العذراء والأنبا بيشوى  فى منطقة الأنبا رويس بالكاتدرائية، اليوم، الأحد، جثمان الشهيدة إيزيس  فارس، بعدما وافتها المنية أمس، السبت، متأثرة بجراحها إثر إصابتها بشظايا  فى المخ فى حادث الكنيسة البطرسية.*


----------



## soul & life (25 ديسمبر 2016)

ربنا ينيح روحهم


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2017)

*ودعت الكنيسة البطرسية عام 2016، بين الفرح والبكاء، حيث صلَّى القساوسة أول صلاة فيها بعد إعادة ترميمها .  
وبدأت الصلاة بذكر أرواح شهداء الكنيسة وصلَّى الكاهن داعيا: "يارب نيح  أرواح شهدائنا الأبرار، وأسكنهم فردوس النعيم مع الشهداء والقديسين".*
*وغطت روائح البخور الكنسية، على رائحة الموت الذى مر من المكان نفسه منذ  أسبوعين، حتى أن الجدران الرخامية مازالت تحمل صدعات الانفجار حتى اليوم  وكأنها تشهد على دم لن يمحوه ترميم.  وفى زاوية  النساء يمين الكنيسة، التى كانت مسرحًا للانفجار، تبادلت السيدات السلام ثم  باركن لبعضهن عودة الكنيسة فاحتضنت سيدة جارتها وقالت لها وهى تبكى "حمد  الله على السلامة كنيستنا رجعت"، ودخلت أخرى بدموع منهمرة فنصحتها ثالثة  بالفرح لأن الكنيسة عادت والصلاة بدأت وقالت بحزم "خلاص مفيش دموع عايزين  نزغرد، الله ينيح الشهداء".*
* وفى الصف قبل الأخير كانت الدكتورة نرمين سمير والدة ماجى مؤمن شهيدة  البطرسية الطفلة، تدفع شبح الموت بالاستغراق فى الصلاة وسط تعزيات من الأرض  والسماء، أما الشمامسة، فسبحوا تسبحة كيهك التى تميز شهر الصوم حيث مجدوا  العذراء مريم وقالوا: السلام لك يا مريم، أسألى الرب عنا ليغفر لنا  خطايانا، السلام لك أيتها الملكة الحقانية"، بينما كانت العذراء تنظر لهن  من أيقونتها يسار الكنيسة وتبعث برفق تعزياتها للشهيدات اللاتى فضلن  الاحتفال معها فى السماء. *
*فيما تكثفت الخدمات الأمنية أمام الكنيسة ومقر الكاتدرائية وركبت  الكاتدرائية كاميرات مراقبة إضافية، واستعانت وزارة الداخلية بالشرطة  النسائية لتفتيش السيدات، بالإضافة إلى البوابات الإلكترونية، وكانت  الكنيسة قد افتتحت اليوم بعد ترميمها بواسطة دار الهيئة الهندسية للقوات  المسلحة حيث تم استبدال السقف بجديد أثر انهيار القديم أثر الانفجار وتم  تزويده بقاعدة خشبية وإضاءة متحفية تعطى للكنيسة الأثرية شكلًا فريدًا مع  إضافة نجف أثرى كانت الكنيسة قد رفعته منذ فترة.*
*كما جرى تركيب بوابات خشبية جديدة بعد انفجار الأبواب القديمة مع معالجة  شروخ قديمة فى الحائط كانت قد أثرت على جسم الكنيسة بعد زلزال عام 1992 حيث  تم تدعيمها بحزام حديدى لتقاوم عوامل الزمن*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2017)

*قبلة على جبين "أم الشهداء": 
 الكنيسة البطرسية تتعافى 
الجيش
 ينهى  الترميم بأبواب جديدة ونظام مراقبة متطور وإضاءة متحفية
 وبعثة إيطالية  تصل قريبا لإصلاح الجداريات*​*كتبت سارة علام  * 
*بعد أسابيع مؤلمة عاشتها الكنيسة البطرسية، التى لقبت بـ"أم الشهداء"،  عادت اليوم لتتزين وتتعافى، بعدما أنهت الهيئة الهندسية للقوات المسلحة  ترميمها وإصلاحها، لتشهد مساء السبت أول صلاة عشية فى رأس السنة،  وتبدأ الكنيسة صفحة جديدة فى حياتها، تتذكر فيها شهداءها وتطلق صلواتها  للسماء.
  على باب الكنيسة الجديد، وضع الكهنة صور الشهداء، متوجين بالتاج الذهبى  الذى يرتديه القديسون فى السماء، وفوق اللوحة كُتبت الآية "تأتى ساعة يظن  فيها كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله" (يوحنا 2:16)، وفى الداخل كان العمال  يفرشون أرضيات الكنيسة الجريحة بالسجاد الأحمر، بديلًا للدم الذى كسى  أرضيتها، واختلطت رائحته ببخور الصلاة.
أمام مظاهر التوهج التى بدت على جنبات "أم الشهداء"، كانت وجوه الحضور  لامعة ومضيئة، تختلط بهجتها باستعادة الكنيسة، برائحة شهدائها التى تحوم  حول المكان، ومن الحضور المهندس ميشيل بطرس غالى، سليل العائلة البطرسية  "منشأة الكنيسة"، يشرف بنفسه على اللمسات النهائية قبيل الافتتاح، فلم  تمنعه سنوات عمره التى تجاوزت السبعين من الحضور كل يوم، ليتأكد أن عائلته  تنام مطمئنة فى قبرها الذى يقع أسفل هيكل الكنيسة، سيسعد الموتى إن ارتدت  الكنيسة حلة جديدة.
ما القس "رويس" كاهن الكنيسة، فكان يطمئن على أن كل شىء على ما يرام،  يسأل عن أجهزة الصوت، هل تم تركيبها ؟ هل ستنقل صوته المبحوح للمصلين  الليلة ؟ دون أن يخفى ابتسامة فرحه بالعودة إلى مكانه المفضل، هيكل الكنيسة  ومذبحها، حيث يخدم فيها منذ سنوات.* ​ *تادرس سيدراك: العمل انتهى تماما.. وعالجنا مشكلة المياه الجوفية*​*بعد أيام متواصلة من العمل، واقتراب عيد الميلاد وحلول موعد التسليم بعد انتهاء عملية ترميمها بنسبة  100%‏، إذ سلمتها الشركة المنفذة لدار الهيئة الهندسية للقوات المسلحة .*
* جداريات البطرسية*
*المهندس تادرس سيدراك، أحد منفذى المشروع، قال لـ"اليوم السابع" إن العمل  بالكنيسة انتهى تمامًا، بعدما تم تركيب سقف جديد بعد انهيار القديم إثر  الانفجار، وتم تزويد السقف بقاعدة خشبية وإضاءة متحفية تعطى للكنيسة  الأثرية شكلًا فريدًا، مع إضافة نجف أثرى كانت الكنيسة قد رفعته منذ فترة.
  وبالنسبة للأعمدة الرخامية الأثرية قال "سيدراك" إن الشركة عملت على ترميم  ما تكسر منها، إضافة إلى إنشاء هيكل جديد للكنيسة، مع معالجة المياه  الجوفية التى رشحت أسفل الهيكل، فى مقر مدافن عائلة بطرس غالى، التى تدفن  موتاها بالكنيسة التى تحمل اسمها، متابعًا: "تم استحداث نظام صرف جديد،  ونظام مراقبة آلى بالكاميرات والصوت، ينقل كل حركة وهمسة داخل الكنيسة  وخارجها، كما جرى تركيب بوابات خشبية جديدة بعد انفجار الأبواب القديمة، مع  معالجة شروخ قديمة فى الحائط كانت قد أثرت على جسم الكنيسة بعد زلزال عام  1992، إذ تم تدعيمها بحزام حديدى لتقاوم عوامل الزمن".  *​ *ترميم الجداريات الأثرية بلمسة فنية إيطالية*
*وفيما يخص ترميم الجداريات الأثرية، كشف المهندس تادرس سيدراك، عن زيارة  فنانين إيطاليين للكنيسة منذ أيام، وأنهم يعملون على استكمال الترميمات  الأثرية للجداريات الإيطالية، على أن يعودوا للعمل عقب انتهاء إجازات  الكريسماس، ويُذكر أن الكنيسة البطرسية مبنية على الطراز "البازيليكى"،  ويبلغ طولها 28 مترًا وعرضها 17 مترًا، ويتوسطها صحن الكنيسة، الذى يفصل  بينه وبين الممرات الجانبية صف من الأعمدة الرخامية فى كل جانب، وتولى  تصميم المبانى والزخارف مهندس السرايات الخديوية "أنطونيو لاشياك"، وتعلو  صف الأعمدة مجموعة من الصور، رسمها الرسام الإيطالى "بريمو بابتشيرولى"،  وأمضى خمس سنوات فى تزيين الكنيسة بهذه اللوحات الجميلة، التى تمثل فترات  من حياة السيد المسيح والرسل والقديسين.
*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2017)

* بحضور أسر الشهداء                                     *
*البابا تواضروس من الكنيسة البطرسية:
 نشكر السيسي على إعادتها كما كانت*​ 
*الأحد، 01 يناير 2017 12:29 م                                   
                                      سارة علام                                                                       * 

*قال البابا فى عظته خلال صلاة القداس اليوم، الأحد، بالكنيسة البطرسية:  "حينما نحتفل بأخواتنا الشهداء نرتبط أكثر بوعد الله، مضيفا: "والكتاب  المقدس ملئ بالوعود، واليوم الأحد الرابع من شهر كيهك وفيه وعد زكريا  واليصابات أن يعطيهم نسل وبعد صوات كثرة استجاب الله فى الوقت الذى ظن  زكريا واليصابات أن السماء صامتة".
  واستطرد: "فى الأحد الثانى نقرأ عن بشارة العذراء بميلاد السيد المسيح  وهذا هو الوعد بالخلاص، فى الأحد الثالث تتقابل السيدة العذراء مع  اليصابات، والأحد الرابع هو ميلاد يوحنا".
  ولفت: "السيدة العذراء تمثل العهد الجديد واليصابات العهد القديم، واللقاء  يمثل أنتهاء العهد القديم وبداية الجديد متمثل فى العذراء".
وقال: "نحن فى بداية كل سنة نحتفل بداود النبى رجل الصلاة وفى 31 ديسمبر  نحتفل بالملاك غبريال ملاك الفرح، وهذا يشير إلى أن البداية صلاة والنهاية  فرح والخط الواصل بينهم هو الشكر.
  وأوضح: "عندما نودع أحبائنا نودعهم على رجاء الفرح ، فحينما نصلى صلاة  الساعة السادسة وهى ساعة الصليب نقول له شكراً لأنك ملأت الكل فرحاً،  مشيراً: صارت  هذة الكنيسة كنيسة للشهداء وبدمائهم نحن نتقوى".
  وشدد: "أراد الله أن يكرم هذه الكنيسة أكثر وأكثر، ونتذكر كل أخواتنا  الذين سبقونا إلى السماء بكل فرح ونطلب سلاماً وفرحاً وعزاءً للكل، كما  نشكر يد الله الحانية التى أعادتها كما هى بعد هذا الحدث.
  ولفت إلى أن رقم "7" الموجود فى عام 2017 يمثل اليد المرفوعة نحو السماء،  فحياتنا بين يد الله بين الصلاة الدائمة والفرح الدائم، والله يسمح  بالاستشهاد لكيما يرفع أعيننا نحو السماء، وهنا لا اقصد الكنيسة فقط بل كل  الشعب أيضاً.
 وأشار: "فى هذه الاحداث لا يملك الانسان إلا التوبه والصلاة فنحن لا نتعزى  بكلمات بشر بل بوعود الله التى نعيش عليها، وحينما نحتفل بأخواتنا الشهداء  نرتبط أكثر بوعود الله".
واختتم البابا عظته قائلاً: "الله يبارككم جميعاً ويعطى قلوبكم سلاماً   وفى بلادنا أطمئنان واثقين أن الصلاة تستطيع أن تغيير وجه العالم،  وليباركنا مسيحنا  فى هذا العام الجديد، ويبارك كل بيت وكل شخص ويعطينا أن  نمجد اسمه على الدوام".*​


----------



## BITAR (5 يناير 2017)

*أعلن الدكتور شريف وديع مستشار وزير الصحة للرعاية العاجلة والطوارئ ارتفاع  عدد حالات الوفاة فى حادث تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية إلى 28 شهيدة ، وذلك بعد  أن توفيت المصابة «لوريس نجيب يانوس - 63 سنة » أمس بمستشفى الجلاء  العسكري، مشيرا إلى أن هناك 11 مريضاً مازالوا يخضعون للرعاية العلاجية من  بينهم أربع حالات سيتم سفرهم للعلاج بالخارج على نفقة الدولة.*​


----------



## BITAR (5 يناير 2017)

*القبض على المتهم الثانى فى حادث الكنيسة البطرسية و3 من منفذيه
المتهمون خططوا لعمليات إرهابية جديدة
والعثور على عبوات ناسفة بحوزتهم*​ 
*كتب ــ محمد شومان                     *​ 





​ 
*تمكنت  الاجهزة الامنية من ضبط كرم احمد عبدالعال ابراهيم المتهم الثانى فى  الحادث الإرهابى الذى استهدف الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية، وتكثف الاجهزة  الامنية جهودها لضبط المتهم الاول مهاب مصطفى السيد قاسم وهما من العناصر  الرئيسية فى ارتكاب الحادث.     وكانت وزارة الداخلية قد اعلنت فى بيان لها انه فى إطار استكمال الجهود  المبذولة فى مجال تتبع وملاحقة منفذى الحادث، وتنفيذاً لتوجيهات الرئيس عبد  الفتاح السيسى بضبط الهاربين مهاب مصطفى السيد قاسم وكرم أحمد عبدالعال  إبراهيم من العناصر الرئيسية فى ارتكاب الحادث فقد تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية  من ضبط المتهم الثانى بينما مازالت الجهود مستمرة لضبط الأول. جاء ذلك من  خلال فريق البحث الذى امر به اللواء مجدى عبد الغفار وزير الداخلية واشرف  عليه اللواء محمود شعراوى مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع الامن الوطنى واللواء  جمال عبد البارى مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع الامن العام .
على جانب آخر تمكن قطاع الأمن الوطنى من تحديد وضبط 3 من عناصر البؤرة  الإرهابية المنفذة للحادث والذين كانوا يخططون لتنفيذ عمليات إرهابية أخرى  خلال الفترة الحالية تستهدف منشآت حيوية ومهمة بهدف زعزعة الأمن والاستقرار  بالبلاد وهم أحمد عاطف عوض صالح ـ 33 سنة مقيم بمنطقة الزيتون ويعمل نقاشا  ، وعبدالرحمن عبدالفتاح على عويس ـ 33 سنة مقيم بمنطقة المطرية ويعمل  تاجرا، وعبدالحى نور الدين أبوالمجد حسانين ـ 36 سنة ومقيم بمنطقة الزيتون،  حيث عُثر بحوزة الأخير على 3 عبوات ناسفة و3 فرد خرطوش محلية الصنع وكمية  كبيرة من طلقات الخرطوش , وقد كشفت عمليات الفحص سابقة ارتباط المضبوط أحمد  عاطف بجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية ومشاركته فى تأمين مسيرات الجماعة باستخدام  الأسلحة النارية وقناعته وباقى عناصر البؤرة بالأفكار التكفيرية واتفاقهم  على الاشتراك فى تنفيذ الحادث.*​


----------



## BITAR (5 فبراير 2017)

*وفاة الشهيدة 29 من ضحايا البطرسية*​ 




الشهيدة دميانة     ​*ارتفع عدد شهداء تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية الإرهابي إلى 29 بعد وفاة حالة جديدة من المصابين صباح السبت.
ورحلت دميانة أمير، 19 عاما، التي كانت تتلقى العلاج بمستشفى الجلاء العسكري، وتم نقلها للعلاج بألمانيا.*​


----------

